# Parasites



## ahelpinghand (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone considered it may be due to long term parasitic infection?

The below article isnt just about kissing pets but the symptoms of parasite infections which match very closely with my own.

https://thewholejourney.com/how-kissing-your-dog-or-having-a-cat-affects-your-gut-parasites/

I have tried avoidance diets which help some days if I stick to it (I have tested positive for multiple food intolerances) but the positive effects will last for as long as I strictly maintain it.

I have been trying to connect the dots and suspect that it is a combination of a compromised immune system due to periods of high stress or poor diet/lifestyle choices which enables the infection to flourish.

I have also had a history of extreme straining due to constipation when I was I was young and into my teen years. That may have contributed.

I wonder if a parasite infection may have an affect on our nervous system or neural pulses which are needed for sensations when eliminating. This could extend to not contracting to hold in gas because the anus does not feel the sensation.

These are guesses and I am not a medical advisor just to bring up ideas for discussion.

I have had lg for about 3.5 years and have managed to continue living on (with some very difficult days) but I have managed with diet and splinting (to help with elimination) and it can be unnoticeable some days. I do have bad days however. I work in an office and have managed to survive.

My main concern isnt just the lg but my overall energy levels. I feel my quality of life isnt optimal. I need to sleep a lot..get tired easily.

Im trying a parasite cleanse which Im trying to be persistent with ( just visited my local naturopathic store for some tablets with oregano oil black walnut cloves thyme etc ) and am blending pumpkin seeds along with minimised sugar in my diet.

I hope this is helpful and am looking forward to a discussion.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi - already done many parastite / candida cleanses - both personal (including one using Dr Huda Clark products) and monitored cleanses with associated fasting etc...

You feel good after completing them but they don't seem to address the root cause of the odor issue.

I would still try once if I were you just to rule anything out (although you could get tested for them).... Make sure you keep eating healthy (staying away from any parasite friendly foods) whilst on these programs.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have also thought it might be parasites because one day at work I saw what I thought was a tape worm. I had eaten sauerkraut for a month every day in hopes of getting rid of the back bacteria, and that came out. 
I have not seen a significant change, so I went back to fighting the candida . 
Once I started the oregano tea, my stink was greatly diminished. My feet stopped stinking and my underarms. 
Sometimes my anus feels like something is tickling it(the parasite?) but other than that I have no symptoms of parasites


----------

